# To Lyft or Uber



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have been driving for Lyft for a few weeks in Northern New Jersey and generally have enjoyed it. (not that I made a ton of money) Most passengers are friendly and the app has worked great for me. Unfortunately the demand is not that high. I tried driving for Uber last night and found the demand for rides much higher which kept me busy all night. It seems to me that Lyft passengers were more friendly and laid back. With Uber it felt more like an exclusively business transaction. (I know our job is to get people from point A to point B, but with Lyft it felt more "fun") The Uber app was more "glitchy" and took longer to refresh.

However here is my question and dilema - Lyft pays 80% versus 75% for Uber, Lyft allows tips on the app and about half the time people leave me one. With Uber only a very small % gave me a tip. Lfyt has a cancellation fee and I am not sure Uber has one. With the Power Driver bonus I get 10% more for 30 hours.

At the end of the day though it is about making a profit and decent compensation. What are other people's thoughts, advice or experiences in choosing between the two? Will the additional traffic on Uber outway the other factors?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know your market, but probably Lyft has fewer universities and millenials to market to there - that's what they've been doing heavily in Philly.

I think the only thing you can do is run one for a week and only the other for a week and see how they compare. The Lyft guarantees can really help, as can the power driver bonus. You're probably making more actual profit with Lyft, but you may need more revenue.

A third option is to run both, screw the Lyft guarantees and bonuses, and take first request all the time. Then, leave the other app on. If you get an Uber request and a Lyft request is an equivalent distance or a little bit further, cancel the Uber one as Lyft PAX tip. It's very hard to hit the bonuses and guarantees doing this though as they are expressly designed to lock you into Lyft for those time periods. I would also evaluate that strategy for a week.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just got lyft approved after 100+ uber rides. I like lyft more for the regular rides and I turn on uber for XL only.
I think that's my go to unless I see surge. But as of now no more hustling uber x rides.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

When I crunched my numbers, lyft came out more profitable despite less trips & long distance to pax. That was even without the power driving bonus. With the bonus, lyft was way better. 

Do a week on each. Work similar hours/days/areas. Then compare. I looked at total money(minus expenses) and total hourly rate (with & without power driving bonus). I also calculated the average trip mileage & minutes for both uber & lyft - the average trip is longer with lyft so that's why Lyft is more profitable despite less trips. 

Of course this varies by the markets, so you'll only know by running your own numbers


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft, far and away is the better choice for me.

Tips, I've had a few, but then again...too few to mention. (With Uber)

With Lyft, tips are about 15% of my gross. Plus, jump through the 20% hoops and you get ALL the money, Lyft only gets the trust and safety fee.

My first week with Uber off, I made 50% more than my best Uber week. (20% bonus, plus tips came out to a 35% bonus) 
Last week I made the bonus again, tips were a little lighter than usual, but I still beat my best Uber week by 20%. 

Uber tips were a paltry 2% of gross.

Average Lyft ride = $15
Average Uber ride = $8

To make a hundred dollars, would you rather give 8 rides at $15 with Lyft,
Or 15 rides at $8 with Uber.

No contest. I use the additional idle time to sip coffee at any wifi enabled coffee joint I can find, or find a nice spot in a park watching people.

Uber pings more - no doubt. But it pings for less money each time. We don't get paid to travel to pax, so why travel to more pax? Sit back, enjoy the day with fewer pings.

Now I turn on Uber when Lyft doesn't ping for a couple hours and I'm getting itchy for some dough. Then I pick up a couple of giggly college kids and drive them 4 miles while they ignore me and remember why I don't turn Uber on anymore.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

Do both.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

drivinindc said:


> Do both.


I don't think you understand the dynamics of "doing both". I "did both" for 5 months. Doing both means Lyft will be off too often to qualify for the bonus.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I don't think you understand the dynamics of "doing both". I "did both" for 5 months. Doing both means Lyft will be off too often to qualify for the bonus.


I do both, and I qualify for the bonus.

I usually clock 30 hours on lyft out of about a 40 hour workweek, (turning it off only when on an uber fare). I made the 50 hour bonus once, but I worked 60+ hours that week.

YMMV, and my city is different from your city.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Chuck6988 said:


> I have been driving for Lyft for a few weeks in Northern New Jersey and generally have enjoyed it. (not that I made a ton of money) Most passengers are friendly and the app has worked great for me. Unfortunately the demand is not that high. I tried driving for Uber last night and found the demand for rides much higher which kept me busy all night. It seems to me that Lyft passengers were more friendly and laid back. With Uber it felt more like an exclusively business transaction. (I know our job is to get people from point A to point B, but with Lyft it felt more "fun") The Uber app was more "glitchy" and took longer to refresh.
> 
> However here is my question and dilema - Lyft pays 80% versus 75% for Uber, Lyft allows tips on the app and about half the time people leave me one. With Uber only a very small % gave me a tip. Lfyt has a cancellation fee and I am not sure Uber has one. With the Power Driver bonus I get 10% more for 30 hours.
> 
> At the end of the day though it is about making a profit and decent compensation. What are other people's thoughts, advice or experiences in choosing between the two? Will the additional traffic on Uber outway the other factors?


Drive both and take the first request.when you drop off the the rider turn the other app on in repeat the process


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Or just leave the Lyft app on always, if you are driving an Uber passenger and a Lyft request comes in, pull over, end the trip, and tell them to have a nice day.


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

andaas said:


> Or just leave the Lyft app on always, if you are driving an Uber passenger and a Lyft request comes in, pull over, end the trip, and tell them to have a nice day.


Ouch. You would really do that??


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Cvi said:


> Ouch. You would really do that??


Lol, of course not.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

I get way more pings with Uber. Lyft has me driving 5-10 miles for a pickup, many times they are minimum fare trips 
Lyft has not caught on like Uber has here in Omaha. I run both for now, cancel if Lyft wants me to drive more than 5-10 minutes for a pickup. I accept basically 100% of my Uber pings.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> I just got lyft approved after 100+ uber rides. I like lyft more for the regular rides and I turn on uber for XL only.
> I think that's my go to unless I see surge. But as of now no more hustling uber x rides.


Dude same here. Tried lyft only last week with some uber select which pays really well for me. And tried to catch a few uber x surges. Other than that lyft was really good to me. It adds up if you leave the app running at you're house for a ping mon thru Wednesday then go out starting Thursday Tips included. Guarantees and pdb what more can I ask from uber besides surges and select only hahaha. More lyfting guys!!!!!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

andaas said:


> Or just leave the Lyft app on always, if you are driving an Uber passenger and a Lyft request comes in, pull over, end the trip, and tell them to have a nice day.


Hahahahahaha. Good idea man!! More lyfting!!!


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

My brother ran his lyft app sunday, while I ran Uber. His pings for lyft were silly. He had pings 25 to 30 minutes away he was at the airport and he had the advantage in Nashville airport of parking in a holding lot. While I was stationed farther at mcdonalds. I came and went 3 times all airport pings. He had to take a ping 30 minutes away for his acceptance rate to stay up. He ended up with 49.00 on lyft when he got tired he finally switch to his uber app and got another 50 but I beat him at 227.00 both out same hours. I would say depends on your market lyft in nashville is just not good imo.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

kmartinez3218 said:


> My brother ran his lyft app sunday, while I ran Uber. His pings for lyft were silly. He had pings 25 to 30 minutes away he was at the airport and he had the advantage in Nashville airport of parking in a holding lot. While I was stationed farther at mcdonalds. I came and went 3 times all airport pings. He had to take a ping 30 minutes away for his acceptance rate to stay up. He ended up with 49.00 on lyft when he got tired he finally switch to his uber app and got another 50 but I beat him at 227.00 both out same hours. I would say depends on your market lyft in nashville is just not good imo.


Also depends on your choice of location. If Lyft isn't popular at your airport, go to another location. Maybe hang out where those 30 minute pings were.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Speaking back to running both, I had a group of passengers this weekend ask how it worked if I was logged in to both uber and lyft at the same time. 

I told them I've never had a problem, but asked if a lyft request came in if they would mind letting them sit on their laps.

They laughed once they realized I was joking, but it took a few seconds...


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Just stick with Lyft you'll be happier in the long run. You will make more per trip and not be disgruntled all the time like uber drivers


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, I have done about two weeks of driving for both Uber and Lyft. I don't try to both at the same time - two weeks or so straight with Lyft only and close to two weeks with Uber. Definetly more pings with Uber by a long shot. I have made more money with Uber for both weeks - significantly more. In this limited time I have come to a few conclusions although not enough experience with either to really make a judgement, but here is what my thoughts are.

With Lyft the passengers seemed more friendly and easy going. It would seem that all Lyft passengers also use Uber or have used it. Most seem to choose Lyft when Uber is surging or the one with the closest car. Most Uber passengers are not aware of Lyft. In my limited experience almost 40-50% of passengers tip with Lyft and almost none with Uber.

If Lyft had more demand, I would probably only do Lyft - They honestly seem to be doing quite a bit more for drivers and seem to atleast try to build good driver relations with the a higher payout and some innovative programs such as the immediate pay option they are rolling out soon. Uber just doesn't seem to care at all. It would seem that if Lyft can do more consumer marketing and raise demand, then it is a better option in my opinion.

I drive in Northern New Jersey along the Hudson River - although obviously the rides take me all over Northern New Jersey. I hate airport rides for a bunch of reasons but will only drop off not pickup. I turn my app off as soon as I do a drop off and get as far away as I can from the airport before turning it back on. JFK and La Guardia don't count since I can't pick up there anyway so I am referring to Newark. The one thing I like about Uber other than more pings is their toll payment for going across the river to NYC. Since they charge the passenger $20 and it only costs $9.75 or $10.75 for the toll with EZ Pass, I look at it as an automatic tip of around $10. This makes my total rides more profitable as long as the trips are to the West Side, aren't too long into the city and traffic in NYC is not too bad. So basically more pings and the toll profit have made my earnings much higher with Uber.

If Lyft can raise its demand and were to institute the higher toll payment for going into NYC, I would drive only for them. Until then I will continue to drive with Uber (unless they make things worse) Strangely I feel guilty driving for Uber and would prefer driving for Lyft.But in the end, I am trying to make a buck so I have to go where the money is (at least for now)


----------



## michael smith (Nov 2, 2015)

Chuck6988 said:


> Well, I have done about two weeks of driving for both Uber and Lyft. I don't try to both at the same time - two weeks or so straight with Lyft only and close to two weeks with Uber. Definetly more pings with Uber by a long shot. I have made more money with Uber for both weeks - significantly more. In this limited time I have come to a few conclusions although not enough experience with either to really make a judgement, but here is what my thoughts are.
> 
> With Lyft the passengers seemed more friendly and easy going. It would seem that all Lyft passengers also use Uber or have used it. Most seem to choose Lyft when Uber is surging or the one with the closest car. Most Uber passengers are not aware of Lyft. In my limited experience almost 40-50% of passengers tip with Lyft and almost none with Uber.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Just curius, 
What do you make in an 8-10 hour trip gross?


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

andaas said:


> Or just leave the Lyft app on always, if you are driving an Uber passenger and a Lyft request comes in, pull over, end the trip, and tell them to have a nice day.


Rofl


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

So just got my first Lyft Rides. 4 in 2 hours and made $50. I know, not much since I didn't run late as I have to be at my full time gig early but I thought $25 an hour (gross) ain't bad. 1 person tipped and all were nice. Including the first ride (two drunk ladies dropping the F bomb like there was no tomorrow). lol. But all in all a good start.

Question, (2 actually) what is the Twitter address to get support and second how can I verify tolls are paid correctly (hope they do a better job then the "other guy")


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

1) asklyft
2) you get a daily summary in email (or you can get it on your dashboard on website) the day after driving. Mine comes in around 8:30am each day. Tolls are highlighted in orange. Each trip is broken down in that summary.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks. So if tolls are missed, like the other guy misses 75% of them, how do we request payment? I don't see a help button "Proble with Fare". Send it to @asklyft?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

That would be fastest. There is the help section under menu which will lead to their website help Center.


----------



## bpzilla2 (Nov 13, 2015)

andaas said:


> Lol, of course not.


Ask for a tip after dropping them off in the middle of a highway don't forget


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

andaas said:


> Or just leave the Lyft app on always, if you are driving an Uber passenger and a Lyft request comes in, pull over, end the trip, and tell them to have a nice day.


Freaking hilarious!!!!


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Treat it like a stacked trip. Accept the Lyft trip. Drive on to deliver the Uber pax and then pick up the Lyft pax. If he cancels because your taking too long, you get the cancel fee. Win Win. Woo woo


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

If you're running more than 5 minutes late, no cancel fee.


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes I know. Sarcasm/humor intended.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> I just got lyft approved after 100+ uber rides. I like lyft more for the regular rides and I turn on uber for XL only.
> I think that's my go to unless I see surge. But as of now no more hustling uber x rides.


Just curious, how do you do Uber XL only? Is there option in the settings? Thanks


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> Just curious, how do you do Uber XL only? Is there option in the settings? Thanks


Yes I had to ask and then they went ahead and gave me option for XL or X and XL.
I use them both but ita good to have. Weekend nights I can do all XL rides and turn on X only during surge. Weekdays XL rides are pretty rare so you need that X option.


----------

